# Drawing bot, for those that cannot draw, apparently.



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Even if I couldn't draw, I'd rather look at my own doodles, rather than have one of these. 
But, figured one or two of you might wind up making one. 
Open Source Turtle Robot (OSTR)


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Neat digital idea. 

Like so many others, my engineering thought process probably began early with the analog version of this turtle bot - Spirograph.








David


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

How about Etch-a-Sketch...


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Maybe it's just me, but that looks like an awful lot of work for a one trick pony. David's Spirograph achieves the same result, costs less, and only requires a human power source.


----------

